# Paramedic apprenticeship



## Jspellma (Mar 19, 2014)

In one year ill finish college with a minor in German. I want to then do a dual work study program to train me and give me work experience as a paramedic. 

What are good companies to look for such an apprenticeship? Red Cross?

What visa is required for work/study? And will the employing company help me obtain it?

All other hints, tips and past experiences will be greatly appreciated. I want to get started on this as soon as possible!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jspellma said:


> In one year ill finish college with a minor in German. I want to then do a dual work study program to train me and give me work experience as a paramedic.
> 
> What are good companies to look for such an apprenticeship? Red Cross?
> 
> ...


Rettungssanitäter seems to be one of the few professions that follow a different path than the classic apprenticeship.

The qualification is school-based rather than a work contract with a company providing apprenticeships. It is also disturbingly short for such a responsible position.

Visas for apprenticeships are generally possible but a bit more complicated than student visas as you will need a work permit permitting more than the hours students can work.

Paramedics also need to go through a hospital internship, which would also be regarded as working.

Contact some of the qualification providers and ask whether they have experience with international applicants.

Ausbildung zum Rettungssanitäter - Infos und freie Plätze

Rettungssanitäter-Ausbildung

Ausbildung zum Rettungssanitäter - ASB

Ausbildung zum Rettungssanitäter

Rettungssanitäter â€” BRK

Ausbildung Rettungssanitäter in HamburgÂ |Â G.A.R.D.

You can also ask your nearest German Embassy or Consulate about the visa you'd need.


----------

